# Outdoors!



## cbonner (May 30, 2007)

Growing up, my dad went through a photography nut phase.  I remember him constantly wanting to get us outside on overcast days to drive us nuts taking a million pictures of us...

I have been kinda driving myself nuts trying to get good pictures of my pens.  I know the camera isn't the problem, as it is the Canon Digital Rebel XT and I ahve taken great pictures of my kids with it.  I have tried all manner of lighting I could find around the house, with and without the camera flash.  Too dark, washed out, blah!  I even tried making a cheap light box... still to dark!






Then I read a thread in here about taking photographs outdoors on overcast days.  Hmmm, maybe I should give it a try... Shazam! The hell with lightboxes, I am taking it outdoors! (I must admit I live in Southern California, so bitter cold isn't in play).


----------



## arioux (May 31, 2007)

Hi,

You got it.  An overcast sky is just like a giant lighbox where you are inside with your subject[)]

And no worry about the type of lightbulb[]

Nice shots and pens

Alfred


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 31, 2007)

On a sunny day, just stand with the sun to your back and cast a shadow on the subject. Works fine for small objects like pens.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 31, 2007)

that looks nice. is that on a putting green or teebox or something? looks like it's been freshly topdressed with sand. bentgrass?


----------



## cbonner (May 31, 2007)

Good eye   It is an ultradwarf hybrid bermuda.  It is my other hobby around here []  I must admit I don't putt on it much, but then again, I am more of a gardner (daily basis) than a golfer (once or twice a year).


----------



## bob393 (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice work! 
May I ask what is the wood in the bottom pen?
It looks like brier burl.


----------



## cbonner (Jun 8, 2007)

It is rosewood burl.  It was a particularly interesting piece that has light sapwood, dark heartwood and in-between wood.  really great stuff I picked up through Chitswood!


----------



## Fred (Jun 8, 2007)

I also have no problem with the use of the outdoors for a light box. The only problem that may hinder one is , "What does one do if it is raining or so overcast that the colors are effected and the photograph must be made today?" I will still use a proper setup indoors that affords me the means to control all sorts of variables.

Still, there is absolutely nothing wrong with the great outdoors. Besides, just imagine all the different backdrops and such that are available!  []


----------



## barryu (Jul 4, 2007)

Did you notice yourself in the gold band of the top pen?  That alone says a lot about the great detail in the picture.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 4, 2007)

As far as having difficulty taking photos with a light box, are you setting the camera on automatic or shooting entirely manual?  If you let the camera do the thinking for you, you will get improperly exposed pictures.  Outdoors it isn't as noticeable but indoors with a light box is where it really shows.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 5, 2007)

Craig,
You got dark hair and wearing a fu-manchu? There's a person reflecting in the upper band. [8D]

Great pics.


----------



## barrels (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice grass..... ha ha.... nice pens thanks for showing them.


----------

